# Gitzo Upgrades Heads and Tripod Kits with Arca-Swiss Compatible Plates



## Guest (Jan 24, 2014)

```
<div name="googleone_share_1" style="position:relative;z-index:5;float: right; /*margin: 70px 0 0 0;*/ top:70px; right:120px; width:0;"><g:plusone size="tall" count="1" href="http://www.canonrumors.com/2014/01/gitzo-upgrades-heads-and-tripod-kits-with-arca-swiss-compatible-plates/"></g:plusone></div><div style="float: right; margin:0 0 70px 70px;"><a href="https://twitter.com/share" class="twitter-share-button" data-count="vertical" data-url="http://www.canonrumors.com/2014/01/gitzo-upgrades-heads-and-tripod-kits-with-arca-swiss-compatible-plates/">Tweet</a></div>
<p>Took them long enough. Apparently Gitzo has caught onto what the rest of us have known for a while: That Arca-Swiss plates and quick/releases are the way to go for ultimate camera stability and security while on a set of sticks. Full press release below:</p>
<p><!--more--></p>
<blockquote><p><strong>GITZO UPGRADES HEADS AND TRIPOD KITS WITH A NEW QUICK-RELEASE SYSTEM COMPATIBLE WITH ARCA-SWISS PLATES</strong></p>
<p>TORONTO, ON., January 23, 2014 – Gentec International, the exclusive Canadian distributor of Gitzo products, announces a new quick-release system that is being introduced across many of Gitzo’s heads, Traveler tripod kits, and accessories. Compatible with Arca- Swiss plates and most other manufacturers’ Arca-Swiss style plates, Gitzo’s new system also offers a number of significant advantages over alternative quick-release systems.</p>
<p>Gitzo’s new system is easier to use during set-up and changeovers, and offers failsafe support of camera equipment. The camera/plate can be snapped into the head from above, which is faster and easier than trying to slide it in from the side. When a Gitzo plate is used, the quick-release system’s secondary safety pin will also engage to prevent camera equipment from falling accidentally from the head, even if the plate locking lever is not fully locked.</p>
<p>The plate also features Gitzo’s new camera screw design. To make it as easy as possible to use, no matter where you are and what tools you have on hand, the screw can be tightened by hand, using a coin or with the supplied allen key.</p>
<p>The hybrid system, used on many of the new models, will also take traditional Gitzo C-profile plates, making it especially useful for photographers who already own and use Gitzo C-profile plates as their standard equipment. To accept Gitzo C-profile plates, the adaptor is simply removed from the clamp.</p>
<p>The new quick-release system includes three standard centre ball heads (GH1780QD, $379.95 MSRP; GH2780QD, $479.95 MSRP; GH3780QD, $549.95 MSRP), two Traveler centre ball heads (GH1781TQD, $319.95 MSRP; GH2781TQD, $359.95 MSRP), a Systematic head (GH5381SQD, $669.95 MSRP), and two Traveler tripod kits (GK1580TQD4, $1,039.95 MSRP; GK2580TQD, $1,149.95 MSRP). Accessories are also available and include quick-release adaptors and plates, plus a panoramic disc.</p></blockquote>
<p>JVL’s take:

I own a Gitzo tripod and love it, there are many good tripods out there, but this one is mine. I gave up on Manfrotto and Gitzo’s own ballheads a while ago though. I found I could never place my camera *just* right (especially with added weight like a grip and telephoto lens). The worst problem I’ve experienced is over torquing the plate to your camera’s tripod mount, leading to a stripped thread and a costly replacement. I’ve personally been using a combo of Acratech’s ballhead and Really Right Stuff L-Plates, but as long as it works, and works well, I’m not too brand specific.  As Gitzo is owned by Manfrotto, maybe we’ll see even the entry level line with improved mounts soon as well.</p>
<p>While not online yet, you can check out a wide assortment of <a href="http://www.bhphotovideo.com/c/buy/Complete-Tripod-Systems/ci/9941/N/4232859862/bi/2466/kbid/3296/kwid/justin" title="Gitzo" target="_blank">Gitzo products at B&H</a> and <a href="http://www.adorama.com/catalog.tpl?op=itemlist&cat1=Tripods?kbid=64393%20%26%20Supports&cat2=Tripods&feature1=gitzo" title="Gitzo" target="_blank">Adorama</a>.</p>
<p><strong><span style="color: #ff0000;">c</span>r</strong></p>
```


----------



## neuroanatomist (Jan 24, 2014)

Great - maybe in time, Gitzo can overcome their reputation of producing crappy heads but great legs. 



> Compatible with Arca- Swiss plates and most other manufacturers’ Arca-Swiss style plates


Ok, that's encouraging. But let's wait to see what that really means. As Justin points out, Manfrotto and Gitzo are the same company. Some time back, Manfrotto announced the release of their new Top Lock Quick Release System which is, "_Compatible with Arca-style quick release plates and systems._" What they failed to mention is that while the Manfrotto plates for that system do work in everyone else's AS-type clamps, Manfrotto managed to make their 'Arca-compatible' clamp proprietary - it cannot be used with other manufacturers' plates (see this link for details and pics). That means no RRS/Kirk L-brackets, no Wimberley/RRS/Kirk lens plates, no connecting your Blackrapid strap with a small Kirk/RRS clamp, etc., and you're stuck buying Manfrotto's Q6 plates for everything. 

Hopefully Gitzo does it right, and anyone's plates and L-brackets work properly with their new clamp design.


----------



## wesuri (Jan 24, 2014)

Guest said:


> ...... I’ve personally been using a combo of Acratech’s ballhead




Yeah, I will be sticking to Acratech for ball heads.... They are a perfect combo (gitzo legs, acratech ball head)


----------



## Bob Howland (Jan 24, 2014)

Aren't Gitzo and Manfrotto owned by the same company and didn't Manfrotto do the same thing a few months ago?


----------



## stoneysnapper (Jan 24, 2014)

I upgraded to Gitzo tripod last autumn after a trip to NYC where I purchased an Acratech GV2 with lever QR and Kirk L Plate for my 1Dx. I was keen on Manfrotto heads but like Neuro says the guys at B&H told me their AS heads were proprietary. Gitzo used to do a AS compatible conversion plate apparently but it wasn't a 100% compatible and they told me to stay clear so lets hope its an improvement on that. That said I won't be changing to a Gitzo head any time soon, the Acratech one is superb. Now I want the levelling base....


----------



## neuroanatomist (Jan 24, 2014)

stoneysnapper said:


> Now I want the levelling base....



RRS makes great leveling bases, and they're compatible with some Gitzo legs.


----------



## sagittariansrock (Jan 25, 2014)

neuroanatomist said:


> stoneysnapper said:
> 
> 
> > Now I want the levelling base....
> ...



Which one is better for panos: a leveling base, or a double-pan head?


----------



## brad-man (Jan 25, 2014)

stoneysnapper said:


> I upgraded to Gitzo tripod last autumn after a trip to NYC where I purchased an Acratech GV2 with lever QR and Kirk L Plate for my 1Dx. I was keen on Manfrotto heads but like Neuro says the guys at B&H told me their AS heads were proprietary. Gitzo used to do a AS compatible conversion plate apparently but it wasn't a 100% compatible and they told me to stay clear so lets hope its an improvement on that. That said I won't be changing to a Gitzo head any time soon, the Acratech one is superb. Now I want the levelling base....



If you want the leveling base for pano shots, you could "upgrade" your GV2 for an Acratech GP. It has all the niceties of the GV, but also flips upside down for use as a leveling base. It was the only head I wanted to use for years, until I tried a Markins...


----------



## jeanluc (Jan 27, 2014)

Just use RRS for everything..........I use a RRS tripod, BH, and pano gear.........they're extremely well made, reliable, made here and a pleasure to use. Plus their customer service is great; if you are ever in need of it........My $.02 worth....


----------

